# Magic Mountain 2/1/14



## reefer (Feb 2, 2014)

Sweet day at Magic. No wind and temps hovering around 30, about time. West side route opened. Great job by Magic Snowmaking and grooming. Snow on Wizard to Talisman was great. Base is deep on both routes down now! Pretty busy today. College race, and about 50 Boy Scouts sleeping in the Lodge. Black had most chairs full all day. Couple minute lift line at a few points but really no problem. Got to ride with some interesting people.  There is a solid base covering a lot of stuff. Shouldn’t take a lot to get most of the hill going. C’mon snow!


Tali:






Up Tali:





wizard:






Up wizard:






Racers:






Busy beginner area:


----------



## reefer (Feb 2, 2014)

Got my fat ass on the Magic Saturday morning report. That's what happens when you hang out with RustyGroomer. He was supposed to be the star of the vid but for some reason Geoff was late with the trigger and got very little of Rusty and I happened to be in his wake.


----------



## Tin (Feb 2, 2014)

Looking good for all man made. Hopefully they make out good this week. Would love to hit it on $15 Thursday.


----------



## skian (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for the update. Great pictures.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice report...getting West side route open makes Magic ski much bigger than just Trick/Showoff. Any chatter about the Red Chair? Still down--had heard they were waiting for a part but I wonder if they may just bag it entirely this season.


----------



## Nick (Feb 3, 2014)

i had so much fun at Magic last year. Can't wait to go again.


----------



## Skieast (Feb 3, 2014)

I am a big fan of Magic (worked at the mountain during the 88-89 season) and also skied on Saturday but I was not all that impressed with the conditions, I found the surface to be slick, I expected that on the east side with the bad weather we have been stuck with this year but was kind of surprised with Wizard and Tali as they had such cold weather for snow making that I was expecting better, just my opinion, I don't want to get flamed for saying anything negative about Magic :wink:. No problems I will be back after the snow on Wednesday and will have another great day.  PS I hope they get Red going, just does not feel the same skiing Magic and not riding that lift!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 3, 2014)

I am itching to ski Magic after another good storm or two. It looks good but I'm not suprised to hear it's slick.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 3, 2014)

Anyone planning on going Thursday?


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 4, 2014)

Looks like I missed you again Reefer. Glad you enjoyed it. It was great to ski Tali again. I thought the surface held up well given the amount of traffic on just a couple of routes down. Let me know the next time your going to be there. 
Sunday was very nice with the warm temps yielding creamy turns and a good amount of people turning out.

MMW- Unfortunately with current work tasks I don't think I can pull off Thursday but I'm thinking of skiing Sunday and possibly staying for a Monday powder day if that pans out.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 4, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> I'm thinking of skiing Sunday and possibly staying for a Monday powder day if that pans out.



Let me know John. I'm hoping to head up Monday morning. Would gladly stop at Magic on my way north to hook up.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 4, 2014)

jrmagic said:


> Looks like I missed you again Reefer. Glad you enjoyed it. It was great to ski Tali again. I thought the surface held up well given the amount of traffic on just a couple of routes down. Let me know the next time your going to be there.
> Sunday was very nice with the warm temps yielding creamy turns and a good amount of people turning out.
> 
> MMW- Unfortunately with current work tasks I don't think I can pull off Thursday but I'm thinking of skiing Sunday and possibly staying for a Monday powder day if that pans out.



I already got the okay to "work from home" tomorrow so I'm definitely going. I've been waiting for a day like this all season!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 4, 2014)

Boom goes the projected trail count for Thursday!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 4, 2014)

Boom is right! I like their confidence.


----------



## reefer (Feb 4, 2014)

xwhaler 
Nice report...getting West side route open makes Magic ski much bigger than just Trick/Showoff. Any chatter about the Red Chair? Still down--had heard they were waiting for a part but I wonder if they may just bag it entirely this season. 

*Third or fourth hand……….heard the part was maybe here. Some of the chairs are off. Would need a lift to get those back on after any repair? Hopefully soon.*

Skieast 
I am a big fan of Magic (worked at the mountain during the 88-89 season) and also skied on Saturday but I was not all that impressed with the conditions, I found the surface to be slick, I expected that on the east side with the bad weather we have been stuck with this year but was kind of surprised with Wizard and Tali as they had such cold weather for snow making that I was expecting better, just my opinion, I don't want to get flamed for saying anything negative about Magic  . No problems I will be back after the snow on Wednesday and will have another great day. PS I hope they get Red going, just does not feel the same skiing Magic and not riding that lift! 
*
I had lower expectations. Found the right side of Tali sweet most of the day. Took one run on the East side about 3:00 and found that rather slick…………………………*

jrmagic 
Looks like I missed you again Reefer. Glad you enjoyed it. It was great to ski Tali again. I thought the surface held up well given the amount of traffic on just a couple of routes down. Let me know the next time your going to be there.

*Were you there Saturday? I was looking all over for you. Met some nice people from your building.*


MadMadWorld 
Anyone planning on going Thursday? 

*Jealous………………….I’m driving Thursday, to Sugarloaf.  Have fun!*


----------



## jpg (Feb 5, 2014)

Magic is a great mountain.  It's smaller than Stratton and thus doesn't get the crowds but there is a wide range of terrain for skiiers of all abilities.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 5, 2014)

Yes I was there Saturday... I was on the hill most of the day. I had my kids and a couple of their friends so I didn't get to stop in the bar until after I made dinner. Who did you meet from the building?


----------



## JoeB-Z (Feb 5, 2014)

Skieast said:


> I am a big fan of Magic (worked at the mountain during the 88-89 season) and also skied on Saturday but I was not all that impressed with the conditions, I found the surface to be slick, I expected that on the east side with the bad weather we have been stuck with this year but was kind of surprised with Wizard and Tali as they had such cold weather for snow making that I was expecting better, just my opinion, I don't want to get flamed for saying anything negative about Magic :wink:. No problems I will be back after the snow on Wednesday and will have another great day. PS I hope they get Red going, just does not feel the same skiing Magic and not riding that lift!



Talisman was firm and fast on Saturday but not really slick, if that means icy. That same surface was wonderful on Sunday. I think the snowmaking and grooming there was perfect for the way the conditions turned out. That snow will make a great base for the rest of the season.


----------

